# It's official - X-19 is now the GIZMO



## craigsub

Hi all, I thought we could start with coming up for a name for the X-19. The winner gets a FREE X-19 !


----------



## droht

Well, I'll take a shot here, although I can't imagine that the first attempt will win. How about

*SoundPursuit/01; abbreviated SP01*

I like it for a few of reasons. The obvious, that we all pursue good sound, and the fact that it is very direct and straightforward, like Craig's endeavor. Being the first product, it gets the "01". Also plays off of "Chase", with "Pursuit" being a synonym. On a different level, where "sound" means "good" or "sensible", as in "sound business decision", the value of this amp gets communicated as well.

Looking beyond the X19, if you carry the naming nomenclature across all products, you can add alpha designations to make things a bit more clear, while continuing to build on brand name. A for amp; SW for sub; RT for room treatments; etc.

Maybe you just wanted a one line suggestion?


----------



## JimP

How about "CC1 amplifier".....for obvious reasons.


----------



## craigsub

droht said:


> Well, I'll take a shot here, although I can't imagine that the first attempt will win. How about
> 
> *SoundPursuit/01; abbreviated SP01*
> 
> I like it for a few of reasons. The obvious, that we all pursue good sound, and the fact that it is very direct and straightforward, like Craig's endeavor. Being the first product, it gets the "01". Also plays off of "Chase", with "Pursuit" being a synonym. On a different level, where "sound" means "good" or "sensible", as in "sound business decision", the value of this amp gets communicated as well.
> 
> Looking beyond the X19, if you carry the naming nomenclature across all products, you can add alpha designations to make things a bit more clear, while continuing to build on brand name. A for amp; SW for sub; RT for room treatments; etc.
> 
> Maybe you just wanted a one line suggestion?


Yeah ... That's it. I am going to now start criticizing people for talking too much ... 

Pretty good thinking on the SP01 ...


----------



## craigsub

JimP said:


> How about "CC1 amplifier".....for obvious reasons.


Also has merit ... I might sell a few extra amps on AVS to guys who wanted to fire darts at "CC" 

We are going to have to import a lot more smilies into this place, too.


----------



## Rijax

Yeah! Where's the "beating a dead horse" smilie.


----------



## billnchristy

I think it would be cool to have a "theme"

The amp can still have a technical name like a1, cc1, whatever but it should have a name that means something to you and the other products will have a related name.

I like women's names, but it has been done before...

I will try to come up with something.


----------



## Monkey's Dad

Craig Chase said:


> Also has merit ... I might sell a few extra amps on AVS to guys who wanted to fire darts at "CC"
> 
> We are going to have to import a lot more smilies into this place, too.


I gotta coupla ideas I'm kickin' around for a name... so far, none I'd 'fess up to though.
View attachment 2


Meanwhile, Craig, I've got tons of smilies I found thru
View attachment 5
... including 

Ajax's favorite >>
View attachment 3
You're more than welcome to the whole kit 'n kaboodle (~150, or so). 

Just lemme know where t'send 'em.
View attachment 4
View attachment 6


----------



## albee

TCA-25

Simple, representative, and usable for an entire line of products.


----------



## Ray3

The astute guy might just name it "The Susan".


----------



## Rijax

LOL! I don't know about "astute," but if he wants to live until dinner, that would be a wise choice.


----------



## Monkey's Dad

Craig Chase said:


> Hi all, I thought we could start with coming up for a name for the X-19. The winner gets a FREE X-19 !


Okey-dokey, Craig... FWIW, here're my entries. 

Best Little Amp, STereo 25 >>*Chase BLAST25*

Stereo Craigsub AMP >>	*Chase SCAMP25*

Craigsub Headphone AMP (#1) >>	*Chase CHAMP / #1 / ONE*

Craigsub AMPlified Subwoofer (#1) >>	*Chase CAMPS / #1 / ONE*

Craigsub Little AMPlified Subwoofer (#1) >>	*Chase CLAMPS / #1 / ONE*

Craigsub Rugged AMPlified Subwoofer (#1) >>	*Chase CRAMPS / #1 / ONE*

~Fred


----------



## JimBrick

How about "the Small and Mighty"

or 

Tweakers First

or

Son of the Tweak

or

Primo 25 (as in first of)

or

Omega 25

OR

OHHH I like this one ..................halcyon 25

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/halcyon
I have a million ideas


----------



## lottakash

I like Jazz music, and so I offer these......

" Digi-Jazz " (19)

" Jazzer - 19 "

" Mini-Jazz - 19 "

" Dyna-Jazz " (19)

" Little Jazz " (19)

" Little Tweak - 19 "

" Little Digi - 19 "

" Super Jazz - 19 "

" Stereojazz " (19)

" Mini-Digi - 19 "


----------



## dane

Okay, I'll start my suggestions with something simple and elegant... Indicative of both its being a root to the company's start, as well as obviously leaving room for future products ...

1) *Model One* ...  One might recall all of Marantz's early products using a similar naming system... the covetted "Model 7" (preamp) the "Model Fifteen" amplifier (I grew up with both of these), etc ...

2) *ST-25* (or ST-50) ... You might also recall the old Dynaco stuff... ST-70 (70watt stereo tube amp, 35wpc).. Also had one of these growing up ... 

3) *IST-25* (or IST-50) ... (Since it's an integrated, not "just an amp" ...)


Or we can play on multiple themes:

4) *NJAA Model One*, NJAA-1, NJAA-25, *NJAA-50*, ... "Not Just An Amp - Model One" ... also gets the "branding" of being pronounced like Ninja (nin-JAH) ... being ultra cool in it's own regard... Simlar to the ROCKET branded name .. the NJAA could be an entire product family ...


That's all for now ... to give some other folks a shot too.. 
..dane


----------



## rumonkey2

*TALON X-19* w/ the tag line: "*T*weak City *A*udio's *L*ittle *O*pening *N*umber will *grab*(the talon reference) your senses - not your wallet - and *transport*(the X-19 reference) your music to audio nirvana...


Ok cheesy, I know...:crazy: But I was trying to think of a name all morning while at a seminar and was just thinking Tweak Audio (forgot it was Tweak City Audio):embarass:


----------



## rumonkey2

*How 'bout a "Cigar jargon" Theme...*

maybe this "little amp" could be the Demitasse??


Oh, I've got another idea....


Could be The *CLARO* (Craig's Little Amp Reasonably Obtained):idea:

What's up with me wanting to use acronyms????


EDIT: Even if neither of these, and the Cigar theme gets a nod, I came up with it first!!!:kissass: :hissyfit:


----------



## rumonkey2

*OK One More*

Now, you can't "type" it correctly here, but how about C(squared)AMP???
C2AMP... the "logo" would look right.....????:yes::scratchchin:


----------



## Cujobob

I'm still trying to think of a good name, I'd use something fairly simple and elegant that can be easily adjusted should you come out with further amps in the line.

At times, I'm partial to amps that use the designer's name...but Craig Chase is a fairly plain name (not to be rude, mine's much worse :fryingpan: ) and you want the name of the unit to stand out a bit.

The X-19 isn't a bad name, IMHO...its just that any future amp would be rather difficult to name properly.

How's about the Magnum Opus? If its not taken already, that is. (Great Work, in latin)
Pretty sure that's been overdone...but sounds cool. I like Latin.


----------



## jimpsycho

Seeing as CC likes cigars so much, how about cigar names?

Like the Robusto 25
The Corona 25

Foreign sounding names sound cooler anyway

:mr-t: - And I am glad this smiley is here...SUCKA!


----------



## rumonkey2

jimpsycho said:


> Seeing as CC likes cigars so much, how about cigar names?
> 
> Like the Robusto 25
> The Corona 25
> 
> Foreign sounding names sound cooler anyway


*AAAAHEM.....*(Can anyone find a "clearing your throat"smilie??)You musta missed this above:
:fryingpan:oke::neener:




rumonkey2 said:


> maybe this "little amp" could be the Demitasse??
> 
> 
> Oh, I've got another idea....
> 
> 
> Could be The *CLARO* (Craig's Little Amp Reasonably Obtained)
> 
> What's up with me wanting to use acronyms????
> 
> 
> EDIT:* Even if neither of these, and the Cigar theme gets a nod, I came up with it first!!!*


----------



## jimpsycho

rumonkey2 said:


> *AAAAHEM.....*(Can anyone find a "clearing your throat"smilie??)You musta missed this above:
> :fryingpan:oke:


Yeah...well i thought of it first, you just type faster. :stirthepot:


----------



## Nuance

CAS-25 Tyke 

CAS meaning "Chase Amplifier Series," "25" being the the power number and "Tyke" because it's a little guy in size...the smallest of the series.


----------



## Monkey's Dad

*A coupla more...*

*S*tereo *L*ittle *AM*p 25 watts	>> Chase SLAM-25
*A*mp *C*raigsub *B*uilt *M*usically 25 watts >> Chase ACBM-25

Now I didn't say they were "a coupla more _good ones_..." :dizzy:



Monkey's Dad said:


> Okey-dokey, Craig... FWIW, here're my entries.
> 
> Best Little Amp, STereo 25 >>*Chase BLAST25*
> 
> Stereo Craigsub AMP >>	*Chase SCAMP25*
> 
> Craigsub Headphone AMP (#1) >>	*Chase CHAMP / #1 / ONE*
> 
> Craigsub AMPlified Subwoofer (#1) >>	*Chase CAMPS / #1 / ONE*
> 
> Craigsub Little AMPlified Subwoofer (#1) >>	*Chase CLAMPS / #1 / ONE*
> 
> Craigsub Rugged AMPlified Subwoofer (#1) >>	*Chase CRAMPS / #1 / ONE*
> 
> ~Fred


----------



## Shore

I was also thinking about some theme related to how this just gets back to the essentials of music. Not stripped down, really, but without all the distractions that lead people to forget why they got into this hobby to start with.

Absolute
Fundamental 
Intrinsic


----------



## mojave

I dislike product names that can't be easily used in a forum search engine. This includes names comprised of letters, numbers, and dashes. This also includes names that are likely to be abbreviated. I was trying to find some info on the M-Audio Revolution 7.1 a few years ago and many would refer to it as the Revo or just 7.1. This made it frustrating to find info about it in forums.

I like product names that follow a certain category or group. Since all of Tweak City Audio's products involve music, I thought different names of music styles would work great. 

My suggestion for the X-19 is to call it the *Cabaret*. A Cabaret is a performance that involves dance, comedy, song, and theater. The performance is usually enjoyed while eating and drinking--the way most of like to enjoy our music!

Suggestions for subsequent products include Cadence, Concerto, Comparsa, and Contradanza.


----------



## Monkey's Dad

*And the names jus' keep on comin'...!!*

Chase Mini Integrated 25 >> *Chase Minigrated 25*
Chase Digital Amp 25 >> *Chase DA25*


----------



## robin-t

Tone Amp with a family of musical names....


----------



## Chris Newton

X-19 - aka "The Lola 5000" :thumbsup:


----------



## dweeke

TCA Dahlia 25

Sweet and gorgeous, just like the amp.










Craig -> :kissass: <- Me


----------



## JimBrick

or for beginnings

inception 25

or

alpha tweak

or 

Genesis 25

or

Tweaks Inception

I'm gonna win this


----------



## Monkey's Dad

*Aren't we s'posed to chunk stuff at the wall...*

...and see what sticks?!?! :yes:

Musical Amp, Two-CHannel @ 25w x 2 = _*Chase MATCH-50*_

Integrated Digitally-Engineered Amplifier = *Chase IDEA-#1*

Craig Chase Compact Push-button On = *Chase C3PO Amplifier* :scratchchin:

Simple Twin-channel Rugged Amp For Everyone = _*TCA STRAFE-25*_ :fryingpan:

The Integrated Not Yet Known = *Chase TINY K-25*

Volts To Amps-Digital = _*Chase VTA-D25*_

Multi-Use Stereo Integrated-Chassis Amplifier = _*Chase MUSICA.25*_

Former Integrated Named Experimental-19 * 25x2 = _*Chase FINE*252*_

Okay, CC... until I hear somebody say, "Uncle!" :boom:

~Fred


----------



## craigsub

There are a lot of great names here ... Thanks, you guys are good ! :salute:


----------



## rumonkey2

*Something like this....*

...bad job w/ "paint"....but this was on the fly....


----------



## lottakash

dweekie said:


> TCA Dahlia 25
> 
> Sweet and gorgeous, just like the amp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Craig -> :kissass: <- Me


_Dweekie, in the course of a lifetime, we see many photos of all sorts of flowers, but, this photo in particular, has an radiance to it, that i don't generally see, also, it seems to have a sense of energy to it,,,can't explain it any better........Did you take this photo?.........good pic........Perhaps, you could isolate the flower itself from the extraneous diversions, you would have something very special to admire...............:yes:_


----------



## Nuance

JimBrick said:


> or for beginnings
> 
> inception 25
> 
> or
> 
> alpha tweak
> 
> or
> 
> Genesis 25
> 
> or
> 
> Tweaks Inception
> 
> I'm gonna win this


ooo, I like Genesis 25! Very creative, Jim.


----------



## klankymen

I say

TweakCity Audio Status-1
or Status-25

Doesn't have any deeper meaning, but just sounds impressive.


----------



## Monkey's Dad

Hey, Craig... let's go international!

Chase Le Premier 25 :scratchchin:

or, across the Pyrenees, with...

Chase Il Dapprima 25


----------



## JimBrick

Nuance said:


> ooo, I like Genesis 25! Very creative, Jim.


Does that mean I win :thumbsup:


----------



## Monkey's Dad

*Still haven't heard "Uncle!"*

_*Chase MBA-25 *_= Musicality-Based Amp @ 25watts :salute:


----------



## Mudslide

Okay...here ya go, Craig.

SC-AMP, or perhaps just Scamp 25. (Do I have to 'splain the SC, Sub~Chaser?! :salute


Yeah, I love these little dudes, too....:lurk: :kissass: :applause:


----------



## Cujobob

django1 said:


> The name craigsub is already known in audio circles why not use it.
> The Craigsub T-25 amp.
> I think Craigsub sounds good, kinda like Kleenex...


Craigsub Torpedo 1 ? :thumbsup:

I'd go with Craigsub now that I think about it...you'd be guaranteed a lot of sales from AVSforum and other places you're well known (not that you wouldn't get them anyways)...if this really becomes a special product, then your following would be guaranteed.


----------



## Stereodude

I'm kind of partial to CCAS-25. :cloud9:
Short for: Cigar Chompin' Audio Slut-25 or Craig Chase Audio System-25... Your choice. :stirthepot:


----------



## craigsub

Guys ... The winning name will be announced Friday evening (the 22nd) :thumbsup:


----------



## rumonkey2

So, does that mean one has been chosen?????:applause:


And, another quick question....
I may have missed this somewhere, but, why is this the X-19???


----------



## Monkey's Dad

or...

*Anthracite Edges *= anagram for "Chase Integrated" :dizzy:

Hey, _somebody's _gotta look in the bottom of the barrel! :fryingpan:


----------



## robin-t

*Vote for me*

My platform, cool name
My Party, Cold Beer
Vote for Change is a vote for my name:thumbsup:


----------



## spuzio

Names that came to mind...

PURE 225
ICON 225
HI-FI 225
DIVA 225
ENTHUSIAST 225
CRYSTAL 225
LIVE 225

Thats all i can think of for now.


----------



## Monkey's Dad

I just keep a-thunkin'...

_RACER-25 _= Rugged Amp Craigsub Engineered to Rock


----------



## rumonkey2

Craig Chase said:


> Guys ... The winning name will be announced Friday evening (the 22nd) :thumbsup:


Is it pathetic that I am anxiously awaiting this & plan on staying home & being logged on Friday night???


----------



## Monkey's Dad

rumonkey2 said:


> Is it pathetic that I am anxiously awaiting this & plan on staying home & being logged on Friday night???


Good :applause: -- I'm not gonne be alone! :thumbsup:


----------



## rumonkey2

Monkey's Dad said:


> Good -- I'm not gonne be alone! :thumbsup:


Best way for a monkey to stay outta trouble on a Friday night:snaggletooth:


OT - just noticed this ---> :his: :wtf:??? I _*think*_ I know what this is, but just not sure....
If it is what I think, what would "hers" look like?????


----------



## Monkey's Dad

rumonkey2 said:


> Best way for a monkey to stay outta trouble on a Friday night:snaggletooth:
> 
> 
> OT - just noticed this ---> :his: :wtf:??? I _*think*_ I know what this is, but just not sure....
> If it is what I think, what would "hers" look like?????


Actually, monkeyman, I thought the same... 'til it occurred to me that "his" stands for "head in sand!" :scratchchin:


----------



## engtaz

SMA-1 Sweet Mother of a Amp

engtaz


----------



## Shore

spuzio said:


> Names that came to mind...
> 
> PURE 225
> ICON 225
> HI-FI 225
> DIVA 225
> ENTHUSIAST 225
> CRYSTAL 225
> LIVE 225
> 
> Thats all i can think of for now.


Hey, you forgot Electra 225, aka Deuce and a Quarter


----------



## Monkey's Dad

*While doin' nothing at work...*

_*Summit 225* = *S*imple *U*tilitarian *M*usical *M*ojo *I*ntegrated *T*yke_

_*Peake 225* = *P*otently *E*ngineered* A*mp *K*icks *E*verything_

_*MPH** 225* = *M*usically *P*otent *H*umdinger_

_*Gambit 225* = *G*utsy *AM*p, *B*uy *I*t *T*oday_

_...hmm. Maybe I should find something to do at work?!? :yes: _

_Still doin' nothin'..._

_Glade 225_ = *G*reat *L*ittle *A*mp, *D*igitally *E*ngineered 

_Bicarb 225_ = *B*rutish *I*ntegreated *C*ontrol *A*mp *R*uggedly *B*uilt :fryingpan:

_Zeus 225_ = *Z*en-*E*ngineered, *U*serfriendly *S*tereo :goodvibes:

_Atlas-One 25_ = *A* *T*winchannel *L*ittle *A*mp for *S*ale *O*n ‘*N*et *E*veryday :stirthepot:


----------



## Monkey's Dad

*Today's gotta fork stuck in it...*

_Cobra__225_ = Craigsub’s Over Built Reference Amp
_Cobia__225_ = Craigsub’s Over Built Integrated Amp


----------



## snock

Lots of good ones used already. I will throw in

"The Session 25"

It doesn't stand for anything but the word is used often in 2 of my hobbies - audio and craft beer - so that is what i have to go with 

PS-apologies if it was already submitted and i missed it.


----------



## Monkey's Dad

_Stoic__ 225_ = Subout, Twinchannel, One Input, Control (Amp)

'Zis enough entries, Craig?!?:dizzy:


----------



## Monkey's Dad

*Chase (or TCA, or Craigsub) “Nifty 50”* = *N*ew* I*ntegrated*, F*irst *T*his* Y*ear (2 x 25)


----------



## Stereodude

Going for quantity over quality?


----------



## craigsub

The name for the new amp will be:

The TCA Gizmo


----------



## droht

Craig Chase said:


> The name for the new amp will be:
> 
> The TCA Gizmo


Seriously?


----------



## craigsub

A Gizmo is defined by American Heritage as a "Gadget". 

It was sent to me via email, and the person who named it has asked to remain anonymous.

I thought it was a terrific name - but I am also biased. It is also my nickname for my 14 year old daughter. 

Gizmo was also the name of the cute creature from Gremlins ... It was cute, but under the right circumstances, capable of causing havoc.


----------



## Bugbitten

Love it!!!!


----------



## craigsub

The question is, as the person wants to remain anonymous, and does not want a prize, AND I showed clear bias and nepotism naming it after my daughter, what do we do with the amp ?


----------



## droht

Craig Chase said:


> A Gizmo is defined by American Heritage as a "Gadget".
> 
> It was sent to me via email, and the person who named it has asked to remain anonymous.
> 
> I thought it was a terrific name - but I am also biased. It is also my nickname for my 14 year old daughter.
> 
> Gizmo was also the name of the cute creature from Gremlins ... It was cute, but under the right circumstances, capable of causing havoc.


 Makes sense then. Pretty cool to kind of name amp after your daughter.


----------



## craigsub

django1 said:


> Put the a names of the first hundred in a hat and have Gizmo draw a name.


We have a winner ... but let's go a step further ... since you guys are all so cool:
We will put the names of the first 100 into a hat and have Gizmo draw *THREE WINNERS. *


----------



## Monkey's Dad

Craig Chase said:


> A Gizmo is defined by American Heritage as a "Gadget".
> 
> It was sent to me via email, and the person who named it has asked to remain anonymous.
> 
> I thought it was a terrific name - but I am also biased. It is also my nickname for my 14 year old daughter.
> 
> Gizmo was also the name of the cute creature from Gremlins ... It was cute, but under the right circumstances, capable of causing havoc.


Couldn't second that notion any stronger... whatta great reason, Craig! Plus, the name is simple & easy to remember... excellent choice! :salute:


----------



## craigsub

Here is what she looked like when I named her Gizmo ... 










Here she is at 14 ...


----------



## lottakash

Yikes, she's only 14, wow, I thought she looked much older.......Gizmo, you are gorgeous...Your Daddy, is lucky to have you.....and your Dad is a Very Unique Man, well liked and well appreciated, by many good people........:applause:


----------



## zworykin

Giving stuff away before you've even started selling stuff? Really?

Who do you think you are? Mark Schifter?


----------



## rumonkey2

:thumbsup::applause:

Cool that you are using a name so "personal"...

And, with *Tweak *City Audio, you should be able to use such "geekified" gimmick names for all products - it would be fitting to play off Gizmo.
But, _*please don't*_ take this the wrong way - it's hard to picture such a "classy" top plate on a product w/ such a gimmicky name...


----------



## craigsub

zworykin said:


> Giving stuff away before you've even started selling stuff? Really?
> 
> Who do you think you are? Mark Schifter?


Mark is much taller and better looking. He would not be a bad choice, in terms of someone to emulate, would he ? :thumbsup:


----------



## Monkey's Dad

Craig Chase said:


> He would not be a bad choice, in terms of someone to emulate, would he ? :thumbsup:


"_Emulation_ is the sincerest form of flattery," eh, Craig? Good call. 

Rumor has it you're no slouch yourself, fella! Your launching TCA the way 

you are speaks to that point spot on! Hmm... 'does kinda sound :kissass:-y, 

doesn't it?!?

Hava good'un...

~Fred


----------



## craigsub

Washburn1 said:


> So, when is the drawing for the 3 Gizmos gonna happen?


When the initial order of 100 is actually here, and we have the 100 early members listed from 1-100, there will be three random drawings.

97 will get a Gizmo for $89, and THREE will get a Gizmo as a prize winner.


----------



## jimpsycho

Craig Chase said:


> When the initial order of 100 is actually here, and we have the 100 early members listed from 1-100, there will be three random drawings.
> 
> 97 will get a Gizmo for $89, and THREE will get a Gizmo as a prize winner.



Cool Craig! Love the name of the amp.

So you have the amps in the house?!? I am getting excited if that is true!


----------



## craigsub

jimpsycho said:


> Cool Craig! Love the name of the amp.
> 
> So you have the amps in the house?!? I am getting excited if that is true!


The prototypes are done, and some testing on them has been completed. We did get 25 WPC into 4 ohms ... so things are looking good. 

The amps are not here yet, no. 

I am being patient. Honest ... :boom:


----------



## craigsub

django1 said:


> So what's next? You have them built somewhere (China)?


That is correct ... :thumbsup:


----------



## robin-t

great news about the GIZMO...cute name but will it have attitude and have your back in a bar fight?


----------



## craigsub

robin-t said:


> great news about the GIZMO...cute name but will it have attitude and have your back in a bar fight?


She will have attitude, and may even cover your back. But you are more likely to want to take her home from the bar, and skip the fight. She is that pretty ... :thumbsup:


----------



## lottakash

Craig Chase said:


> She will have attitude, and may even cover your back. But you are more likely to want to take her home from the bar, and skip the fight. She is that pretty ... :thumbsup:


*Three Cheers for the "Pretty Gizmo"............can't wait............:applause:*


----------



## tjarrett999

I know that I am a little late, but I think the name Gizmo is great. I will be a proud owner of one of the first 100 Gizmos (hopefully I will be lucky and get one of the 3 free, in which case I will probably buy a second to give as a gift.)

Todd


----------



## Nuance

Gizmo! HA - cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## alphaiii

I think it's a great name for this little amp. 

I'm interested in getting one of these for a 2.1 pc setup.


----------



## engtaz

great name indeed for an amp.

engtaz


----------



## mfeust

Great to see that this little amp officially has a name now. The Gizmo and a beautiful reminder of the importance of this amp as TCA first offering. Everytime one is ordered Craig will think of his lovely daughter.


----------



## billnchristy

Does it multiply if we get it wet? :applause:


----------



## craigsub

billnchristy said:


> Does it multiply if we get it wet? :applause:


No, but it will if you leave me your credit card # ... :goodvibes:


----------



## eap_44

is there any reviews yet for the GIZMO?


----------



## Larry D

Looking at the pictures of the lovely little Gizmo, as a father and grandfather, let me suggest the name "Heartbreaker" as a future product. Ummm... also, is there is going to be a "You're Grounded!" Seriously, the cost of power filtering and conditioning is just outrageous. Yet we are told that is the first "upgrade" we should get is to clean up the AC. This is where a real audiophile quality bargain basement product is needed.


----------



## quadman

Monkey's Dad said:


> Good :applause: -- I'm not gonne be alone! :thumbsup:


With all those imaginary friends you play with FB.... you're NEVER alone! :kissass:


----------

